
"If you’re a shareowner in Amazon, you may want to take a seat..." - todsacerdoti
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200430005943/en/
======
todsacerdoti
"If you’re a shareowner in Amazon, you may want to take a seat, because we’re
not thinking small. Under normal circumstances, in this coming Q2, we’d expect
to make some $4 billion or more in operating profit. But these aren’t normal
circumstances. Instead, we expect to spend the entirety of that $4 billion,
and perhaps a bit more, on COVID-related expenses getting products to
customers and keeping employees safe. This includes investments in personal
protective equipment, enhanced cleaning of our facilities, less efficient
process paths that better allow for effective social distancing, higher wages
for hourly teams, and hundreds of millions to develop our own COVID-19 testing
capabilities. There is a lot of uncertainty in the world right now, and the
best investment we can make is in the safety and well-being of our hundreds of
thousands of employees. I’m confident that our long-term oriented shareowners
will understand and embrace our approach, and that in fact they would expect
no less."

